# Juve - Real Madrid: 3 aprile 2018 ore 20:45. Tv e Streaming.



## admin (31 Marzo 2018)

Juve - Real Madrid, andata dei quarti di finale di Champions League 2017/2018. Si incontrano le due finaliste della scorsa edizione.

Juve - Real Madrid si giocherà martedì 3 aprile 2018 alle ore 20:45 allo Juventus Stadium.

Dove vedere Juve - Real Madrid in tv?

Diretta in chiaro sul canale 20 del Digitale Terrestre e su Premium a partire dalle ore 20:45. In streaming sui servizi online dell'emittente.


----------



## admin (31 Marzo 2018)

Spero che il Real gliene faccia 10. Ma ci credo pochissimo.

Passeranno questi maledetti.


----------



## mefisto94 (31 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Juve - Real Madrid, andata dei quarti di finale di Champions League 2017/2018. Si incontrano le due finaliste della scorsa edizione.
> 
> Juve - Real Madrid si giocherà martedì 3 aprile 2018 alle ore 20:45 allo Juventus Stadium.
> 
> ...



Dovrebbe essere anche in chiaro su canale 20.


----------



## bmb (31 Marzo 2018)

Passeranno come sempre dal 2003.


----------



## admin (31 Marzo 2018)

bmb ha scritto:


> Passeranno come sempre dal 2003.



Ovvio...


----------



## bmb (31 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ovvio...



Questa sera, una squadra fatta e finita, li avrebbe messi in ginocchio con 3 gol. Ma col Real la scampano sempre. O quasi.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Marzo 2018)

Vincono facile e ahimè stavolta non lo dico per scaramanzia.


----------



## Love (31 Marzo 2018)

se giocano come oggi ne prendono 5...cristiano ronaldo non è andrè silva mi sa...


----------



## corvorossonero (1 Aprile 2018)

se giocano come stasera rischiano di uscire già all'andata. Ma siccome sono esperti e non sono dei polli, sicuramente non faranno la partita come stasera.


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Aprile 2018)

almeno la speranza che paghino la fatica di stasera
ma figuriamoci
mai na gioia


----------



## Freddy Manson (1 Aprile 2018)

In finale ci perdono sistematicamente contro il Real, ma nel doppio confronto al 100% passeranno.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (1 Aprile 2018)

Questi passano sempre contro il real nel doppio turno... Come dovevano fare il record contro di noi nel subire una rete prima dei 44 minuti... Detto fatto.


----------



## juventino (1 Aprile 2018)

Non so se siete scaramantici o gufate, ma stavolta ci serve davvero un miracolo. Le assenze di Benatia e Pjanic sono un macigno pesantissimo (soprattutto Miralem) e la nostra condizione è appena decente mentre loro sono in forma e al completo. La vedo davvero dura.


----------



## 7vinte (1 Aprile 2018)

Hala Madrid!


----------



## Asso_86 (1 Aprile 2018)

Bruttissime sensazioni.

Allegri imposterà la partita giocando solo per 10 minuti, cosa che in campionato funziona, in CL no


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Aprile 2018)

Nel doppio scontro passano sempre loro, storia vecchia. Vinceranno a Torino per poi andare a strappare il pareggio a Madrid.


----------



## iceman. (1 Aprile 2018)

Cristina li purgherà come sempre.


----------



## Lollo interista (1 Aprile 2018)

Non può andar loro sempre bene

QUESTO Real è diverso (rispetto al 2015, al 2005, etc.) è forte, ha fame ed è al completo. Senza contare che è una delle squadre più forti di sempre. Pareggio o vittoria del Madrid


----------



## hiei87 (1 Aprile 2018)

Sarà la solita partita della juve. Subiranno, ma troveranno il gol nelle poche occasioni che riusciranno a creare. Poi al ritorno in qualche modo riusciranno a sfangarla. Nel doppio confronto è durissima buttarli fuori.


----------



## 7vinte (1 Aprile 2018)

*Probabili formazioni: 
Juventus(4-3-3):Buffon;De Sciglio,Barzagli,Chiellini,Asamoah;Khedira,Bentancur,Matuidi;Dybala,Higuain,Douglas Costa. 

Real Madrid(4-3-1-2):Navas;Carvajal,Sergio Ramos,Varane,Marcelo;Modric,Casemiro,Kroos;Isco;Ronaldo,Benzema.*


----------



## Dell'erba (2 Aprile 2018)

Mancheranno 2 pedine fondamentali come benatia e Pjanic, fisicamente non siamo al top perché con gli infortuni davanti non abbiamo potuto fare rotazioni. Mancherà forse anche mandzukic, insomma ci sono tutte le condizioni per non far bene.

Qualche volta mi piacerebbe giocarmi queste partite con tutti gli effettivi in forma e 0 infortuni come loro, ma tant'è.


----------



## MGP (2 Aprile 2018)

sara un miracolo se non perdiamo a diferenza di 3-4 reti.

la probolema e che non siamo al alteza di forma, non giochiamo niente, la asenze di pjanici, benatia, sandro pessano tropo e loro sono al top di forma ... allegri l'ha capita e ha fato tutti giocare in serie a perche questo e il reale obiectivo ... per il real e tutto diverso, la UCL e l'obietivo primario e credo che sara una qualificazione facile facile per il real tipo 6,7-1 nele due partite

con matuidi-bentancur-khedira contro modrici-casemiro-kroos non vediamo pala a centrocampo e con asamoah-manzukich a sinistra semplicemente non capisco come si puo dare piu di 20% chance a la juve.

vediamo domani ma la logica dice che il real e strafavorito


----------



## admin (3 Aprile 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Juve - Real Madrid, andata dei quarti di finale di Champions League 2017/2018. Si incontrano le due finaliste della scorsa edizione.
> 
> Juve - Real Madrid si giocherà martedì 3 aprile 2018 alle ore 20:45 allo Juventus Stadium.
> 
> ...



up


----------



## __king george__ (3 Aprile 2018)

il Real e la sindaca Appendino


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Aprile 2018)

*FORMAZIONI UFFICIALI
Juventus (4-4-2): Buffon; De Sciglio, Barzagli, Chiellini, Asamoah; Douglas Costa, Khedira, Bentancur, Alex Sandro; Dybala, Higuain. All. Allegri

Real Madrid (4-3-1-2): Keylor Navas; Carvajal, Sergio Ramos, Varane, Marcelo; Modric, Casemiro, Kroos; Isco; Cristiano Ronaldo, Benzema. All. Zidane *


----------



## 7vinte (3 Aprile 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *FORMAZIONI UFFICIALI
> Juventus (4-4-2): Buffon; De Sciglio, Barzagli, Chiellini, Asamoah; Douglas Costa, Khedira, Bentancur, Alex Sandro; Dybala, Higuain. All. Allegri
> 
> Real Madrid (4-3-1-2): Keylor Navas; Carvajal, Sergio Ramos, Varane, Marcelo; Modric, Casemiro, Kroos; Isco; Cristiano Ronaldo, Benzema. All. Zidane *



Hala Madrid


----------



## Chrissonero (3 Aprile 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *FORMAZIONI UFFICIALI
> Juventus (4-4-2): Buffon; De Sciglio, Barzagli, Chiellini, Asamoah; Douglas Costa, Khedira, Bentancur, Alex Sandro; Dybala, Higuain. All. Allegri
> 
> Real Madrid (4-3-1-2): Keylor Navas; Carvajal, Sergio Ramos, Varane, Marcelo; Modric, Casemiro, Kroos; Isco; Cristiano Ronaldo, Benzema. All. Zidane *



Isco su De Sciglio e Betancur su Kroos... oggi non sarebbe una sorpresa un 2 a 0 per il madrid


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Aprile 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *FORMAZIONI UFFICIALI
> Juventus (4-4-2): Buffon; De Sciglio, Barzagli, Chiellini, Asamoah; Douglas Costa, Khedira, Bentancur, Alex Sandro; Dybala, Higuain. All. Allegri
> 
> Real Madrid (4-3-1-2): Keylor Navas; Carvajal, Sergio Ramos, Varane, Marcelo; Modric, Casemiro, Kroos; Isco; Cristiano Ronaldo, Benzema. All. Zidane *



De Sciglio e Bentancur?!


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Aprile 2018)

Boh per me perdono stasera.. questi del Real secondo me vinceranno la terza champions di fila.


----------



## 7vinte (3 Aprile 2018)

De Sciglio contro Isco e Ronaldo


----------



## 7vinte (3 Aprile 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Boh per me perdono stasera.. questi del Real secondo me vinceranno la terza champions di fila.



La Juve perde ma la finale sarà Barcellona-Manchester City


----------



## admin (3 Aprile 2018)

*Goooooooooooooooooooooooooollllllllllll

Cristinaaaaaaaaaaa*


----------



## admin (3 Aprile 2018)

Pazzesco Ronaldo


----------



## Hellscream (3 Aprile 2018)

Che goduria


----------



## markjordan (3 Aprile 2018)

bravo desci


----------



## 7vinte (3 Aprile 2018)

Godo


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Aprile 2018)

La finale sarà Real e Barcellona


----------



## Z A Z A' (3 Aprile 2018)

Cristiano


----------



## BossKilla7 (3 Aprile 2018)

Spero perdano malamente sti cani


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (3 Aprile 2018)

Godo


----------



## Hellscream (3 Aprile 2018)

Per lasciarmi tranquillo comunque ne devono prendere almeno 4.


----------



## chicagousait (3 Aprile 2018)

Hanno iniziato benissimo


----------



## admin (3 Aprile 2018)

Che somaro sto Varenne


----------



## admin (3 Aprile 2018)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Per lasciarmi tranquillo comunque ne devono prendere almeno 4.



.


----------



## hiei87 (3 Aprile 2018)

Non mi convince il centrocampo con 2 soli centrali, come a Cardiff. Comunque al solito Allegri farà qualche cambio e la ribalterà.


----------



## Chrissonero (3 Aprile 2018)

chicagousait ha scritto:


> Hanno iniziato benissimo



De Sciglio/Costa sulla corsia destra contro Isco/Marcelo è davero una cosa stranissima, quando hanno Litchsteiner/Cuadrado in panchina..


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Aprile 2018)

forte sta riserva di mandzukic che gioca in prestito al real con il n.7


----------



## admin (3 Aprile 2018)

Magari avessimo uno come Marcelo sulla sinistra


----------



## malos (3 Aprile 2018)

Bene così per questo turno ma un'altra coppa al Real non la reggerei. Basta con ste spagnole hanno rotto.


----------



## admin (3 Aprile 2018)

Grande Navas


----------



## Anguus (3 Aprile 2018)

Cosa ca**o ha preso Navas???


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (3 Aprile 2018)

Anguus ha scritto:


> Cosa ca**o ha preso Navas???



Pari pari Donnarumma 

Non ce lo compra nessuno mi sa


----------



## Djici (3 Aprile 2018)

malos ha scritto:


> Bene così per questo turno ma un'altra coppa al Real non la reggerei. Basta con ste spagnole hanno rotto.



Impossibile darti torto.
Forza Real per queste due partite.
Poi fuori alla svelta pure loro.


----------



## admin (3 Aprile 2018)

Male male, il Real si sta chiudendo troppo


----------



## Pit96 (3 Aprile 2018)

Sto Real difende male. Difesa e centrocampo molto scollati


----------



## Hellscream (3 Aprile 2018)

Quelli del real si stanno facendo schiacciare troppo...


----------



## admin (3 Aprile 2018)

Madonna sto Benzema...


----------



## mefisto94 (3 Aprile 2018)

Meno male che vogliono venderlo questo Isco.


----------



## Djici (3 Aprile 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Male male, il Real si sta chiudendo troppo



Si sta chiudendo troppo ma non riesco a capire se e per colpa dei spagnoli o proprio perche la Juve ci mette una grandissima pressione.


----------



## admin (3 Aprile 2018)

Traversa Kroos


----------



## Hellscream (3 Aprile 2018)

sta azzo di traversa


----------



## Pit96 (3 Aprile 2018)

Il solito chiulo...


----------



## admin (3 Aprile 2018)

Ma stai su nano


----------



## hiei87 (3 Aprile 2018)

Sempre a terra...quanto è odioso...


----------



## Eflstar (3 Aprile 2018)

E mica stai in Serie A, brutto schifoso


----------



## Hellscream (3 Aprile 2018)

Guardali, guardali come si tuffano. Antisportività personificata, fallissero domani.


----------



## 7vinte (3 Aprile 2018)

Il simulatore


----------



## Anguus (3 Aprile 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Pari pari Donnarumma
> 
> Non ce lo compra nessuno mi sa



Effettivamente vedendo i portieri che attualmente le top squadre hanno in rosa, non vedo il motivo per interessarsi a Donnarumma. Solo in prospettiva futura probabilmente, e sarebbe panchina.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (3 Aprile 2018)

Come godo.... Maledetto schifoso dybala... Se erano in Italia gli avrebbero già dati due rigori su chiellini e dybala.
Sono una vergogna senza fine... Sti Schifosi. Questo è l esempio perfetto per tutti. La madre di tutte le prove.


----------



## Anguus (3 Aprile 2018)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Guardali, guardali come si tuffano. Antisportività personificata, fallissero domani.



Abituati fin troppo bene


----------



## Hellscream (3 Aprile 2018)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Come godo.... Maledetto schifoso dybala... Se erano in Italia gli avrebbero già dati due rigori su chiellini e dybala.
> Sono una vergogna senza fine... Sti Schifosi. Questo è l esempio perfetto per tutti. La madre di tutte le prove.



E' più forte di loro, non resistono. Loro devono sempre provare a rubare qualcosa. Ce l'hanno nel sangue


----------



## sacchino (3 Aprile 2018)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> E' più forte di loro, non resistono. Loro devono sempre provare a rubare qualcosa. Ce l'hanno nel sangue



Si ma a sto giro hanno trovato chi ruba di più


----------



## Pit96 (3 Aprile 2018)

Prima o poi questo Real il gol lo prende


----------



## Boomer (3 Aprile 2018)

Comunque la Juve pressa in modo fantastico al contrario del Real che però ha dei fenomeni come Isco Modric e Cristiano e ti punisce al minimo errore.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (3 Aprile 2018)

In Italia avevano già due rigori a favore questi schifosi...

Forza Real!!!!


----------



## Lambro (3 Aprile 2018)

La juve pressa benino, ma il real da' sempre la sensazione che appena gli lasci uno spazio ti punisce.
E' la stessa sensazione che mi ha dato la juve contro di noi sabato sera.
Questo fa' capire il livello subumano di questi spagnoli, che da 2 anni vincono la champions e da 7 anni giocano con gli stessi 12 giocatori in pratica (a parte pepe e kedhira).


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Aprile 2018)

Si ma che palle sempre le solite squadra che vincono sta CL. Non ne posso più. Praticamente L'ultima squadra ad vincere la CL come "nuova" fu L'inda 8 anni fa.


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Aprile 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Si ma che palle sempre le solite squadra che vincono sta CL. Non ne posso più. Praticamente L'ultima squadra ad vincere la CL come "nuova" fu L'inda 8 anni fa.


no
il chelsea di di di di matteo


----------



## Boomer (3 Aprile 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Si ma che palle sempre le solite squadra che vincono sta CL. Non ne posso più. Praticamente L'ultima squadra ad vincere la CL come "nuova" fu L'inda 8 anni fa.



Non è detto che il Real batta la Juve eh... Io aspetterei prima di darli già per passati.


----------



## Hellscream (3 Aprile 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Si ma che palle sempre le solite squadra che vincono sta CL. Non ne posso più. Praticamente L'ultima squadra ad vincere la CL come "nuova" fu L'inda 8 anni fa.



Piuttosto che vederla vincere a questi, la farei vincere al real per i prossimi 50 anni.


----------



## Dumbaghi (3 Aprile 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Pari pari Donnarumma
> 
> Non ce lo compra nessuno mi sa



Qualche pollo inglese forse, incrociamo tutto


----------



## MaschioAlfa (3 Aprile 2018)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Non è detto che il Real batta la Juve eh... Io aspetterei prima di darli già per passati.



Chissà che qualche dirigente strisciato abbia fatto un salto nello spogliatoio Dell arbitro, nel finale del primo tempo


----------



## hiei87 (3 Aprile 2018)

Sempre a terra, sempre a chiedere il cartellino. Giocatore in perfetto stile juve Dybala.


----------



## Djici (3 Aprile 2018)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Sempre a terra, sempre a chiedere il cartellino. Giocatore in perfetto stile juve Dybala.



A parte il solito Dybala, la partita sta comunque diventando brutta con tanti falli (o tanti tuffi )


----------



## Eflstar (3 Aprile 2018)

Cristo Santo


----------



## fabri47 (3 Aprile 2018)

Illegalissimo Ronaldo, mamma mia!!!


----------



## admin (3 Aprile 2018)

Santo Dio!!!

Ma che ha fatto Cristina??!?!?


----------



## Djici (3 Aprile 2018)

Santo cielo... che giocatore.


----------



## 7vinte (3 Aprile 2018)

Goooool! Che gol!


----------



## Anguus (3 Aprile 2018)

Pelle d'oca. Fenomeno.


----------



## BossKilla7 (3 Aprile 2018)

6 pallone d'oro in cassaforte


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Aprile 2018)

Maddona che gol


----------



## Z A Z A' (3 Aprile 2018)

Grazie Cris, grazie.


----------



## hiei87 (3 Aprile 2018)

Che meraviglia Cristiano!!


----------



## VonVittel (3 Aprile 2018)

Giù il cappello, giù qualsiasi cosa


----------



## Pit96 (3 Aprile 2018)

Ellamiseria!

Spegniamo la play? Ah no, è realtà O.O


----------



## Hellscream (3 Aprile 2018)

Che azzo di gol ha fatto??? Mamma mia


----------



## Anguus (3 Aprile 2018)

Kalinic lo faceva uguale


----------



## 7vinte (3 Aprile 2018)

The new Messi


----------



## Djici (3 Aprile 2018)

Grazie Dybala !


----------



## hiei87 (3 Aprile 2018)

Fuori la Cagnotto!! Dio esiste!!


----------



## VonVittel (3 Aprile 2018)

Si vede che c'è rivalità tra i due. Gol meraviglioso di Cristiano, Messi si fa espellere


Godo, tuffatore senza pudore


----------



## Aron (3 Aprile 2018)

Incredibile come cambiano gli arbitraggi alla Juventus quando gioca in Champions


----------



## Hellscream (3 Aprile 2018)

Mamma mia sto erede di Messi. Che giocatore, che fenomeno, dopo stasera vale almeno 450 milioni di milardi.


----------



## chicagousait (3 Aprile 2018)

Ma che gol ha fatto?!?!?!? 
Bravo Dybala comunque


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Aprile 2018)

Questi sono troppo forti.. Sto ROnaldo può giocare fino a 40 anni


----------



## Pit96 (3 Aprile 2018)

La prossima volta pensaci due/tre volte prima di tuffarti


----------



## Now i'm here (3 Aprile 2018)

mamma come godo. 

cristiano  come si fa a non amarlo


----------



## hiei87 (3 Aprile 2018)

Djici ha scritto:


> A parte il solito Dybala, la partita sta comunque diventando brutta con tanti falli (o tanti tuffi )



La stavano portando sul loro terreno, ma si vede che in Europa la storia è diversa.


----------



## Aron (3 Aprile 2018)

_Cristiano Ronaldo farebbe panchina alla Juventus_


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Aprile 2018)

Ma quando torniamo noi a giocare ste partite?


----------



## Lambro (3 Aprile 2018)

Gol MERAVIGLIOSO che sigilla , se mai ce ne fosse stato bisogno, CR7 tra i migliori TRE giocatori di tutti i tempi, a mio modo di vedere.

Juventus a casa come è giusto che sia, poca roba a parte il pressing.


----------



## BossKilla7 (3 Aprile 2018)

Lollai


----------



## admin (3 Aprile 2018)

*Gooooooooooooooooooooooollllllllllll

3-0*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Aprile 2018)

Dai che arriva la manita!!


----------



## leviatano (3 Aprile 2018)

Isco glie le appoggia in testa a Dybala.


----------



## Eflstar (3 Aprile 2018)

Madonna che goduria


----------



## admin (3 Aprile 2018)

Pazzeschi.

Questi sono una delle squadre più forti di sempre. Fanno paura.


----------



## Djici (3 Aprile 2018)

e entrato in porta con il pallone... che terzino !


----------



## ralf (3 Aprile 2018)

Godo


----------



## 7vinte (3 Aprile 2018)

Marcelo


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Aprile 2018)

Sono troppo forti.. è la squadra più forte degli ultimi 20 anni. Anche superiore al Barcellona di Gauardiola secondo me


----------



## VonVittel (3 Aprile 2018)

Marcelo al posto di Rodriguez
Modric al posto di Bonaventura
Benzema prima punta titolare

La Serie A la vinci con 38 giornate d'anticipo


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Aprile 2018)

Fine della Juve di allegri 
Che palle solo noi perdiamo sempre in quel cesso di stadio


----------



## Anguus (3 Aprile 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Pazzeschi.
> 
> Questi sono una delle squadre più forti di sempre. Fanno paura.



C'è da dire che questa Juve a mio avviso conferma di essere pochissima cosa, e mi incavolo ancora di più pensando a come hanno vinto sabato.


----------



## Now i'm here (3 Aprile 2018)

ancora.....ne voglio ancora.  devono asfaltarli.


----------



## chicagousait (3 Aprile 2018)

Che batosta


----------



## bmb (3 Aprile 2018)

Perdere contro questa Juve è stato un delitto.


----------



## Heaven (3 Aprile 2018)

Ed anche oggi Buffon prende 3 pere dagli spagnoli


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Aprile 2018)

Questi hanno preso a piallate chiunque.. speriamo che peschino Barcellona o City sono curioso di sapere cosa faranno contro questi


----------



## AntaniPioco (3 Aprile 2018)

Fa sempre bene all'animo vedere la Juve farsi imbarcare da squadre serie


----------



## bmb (3 Aprile 2018)

Dybala spacca le partite esattamente come Messi.


----------



## ralf (3 Aprile 2018)

La Rube in Premier League farebbe fatica ad arrivare tra le prime 5, e ho detto tutto.


----------



## nabucco (3 Aprile 2018)

ma vogliamo dire qualcosa sui commentatori?
Al 73°: "alla fine il real non ha creato tantissimo, SOLO la traversa di Kross"


----------



## leviatano (3 Aprile 2018)

In campionato leoni, in europa mezzeseghe.


----------



## Anguus (3 Aprile 2018)

Ma ha fatto il no look Chiellini o la voleva dare indietro?? ahaha


----------



## Djici (3 Aprile 2018)

VonVittel ha scritto:


> Marcelo al posto di Rodriguez
> Modric al posto di Bonaventura
> Benzema prima punta titolare
> 
> La Serie A la vinci con 38 giornate d'anticipo



Su Benzema non saprei.
Non capisco se e in fase calante o se e "solo" la presenza di CR7 (e quindi il modo in cui deve fare di spalla al portoghese) ad oscurarlo.
In piu non essendo nemmeno convocato in nazionale diventa difficile sapere come stanno le cose esattamente.


----------



## Djici (3 Aprile 2018)

bmb ha scritto:


> Dybala spacca le partite esattamente come Messi.



Ma poi quante volta ha toccato l'avversario con le mani/gomiti...


----------



## MGP (3 Aprile 2018)

io l'ho deto che la juve perde l'andata a diferenza di 3-4 goal e con una diferenza di 6-7 nelle due partite.
ma stasera io ho visto un real che ha fato 2 tiri 2 goal e se era la juve tutti qui parlano solo di culo stratosferico ... ma la realta e che i campioni vincono le partite senza giocare, per questa la juve stravince in serie a e per questa la real e sempre la grande favorita in europa.

forse marotta e allegri capiscono che in europa serve un altra strategia se si vuole vincere.

grazie e ciao buffon, grazie e ciao barzagli.


----------



## VonVittel (3 Aprile 2018)

Djici ha scritto:


> Su Benzema non saprei.
> Non capisco se e in fase calante o se e "solo" la presenza di CR7 (e quindi il modo in cui deve fare di spalla al portoghese) ad oscurarlo.
> In piu non essendo nemmeno convocato in nazionale diventa difficile sapere come stanno le cose esattamente.



È la presenza di CR7, fidati. Sebbene io gli preferisca giocatori come Cavani, in Serie A spaccherebbe ancora.

Poi oh, parliamo di un campionato in cui Immobile segna un gol a partita.


----------



## admin (3 Aprile 2018)

Arghhhhhhhhh

Ancora traversa


----------



## fabri47 (3 Aprile 2018)

Ma che grande acquisto è stato cedere De Sciglio? Se mettiamo anche che l'abbiamo ceduto a loro, il godimento è doppio.


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Aprile 2018)

Il Real MADRID per 30 anni in coppa campioni fece pena.. per poi alla fine anni 90 tornare.. per poi uscire agli ottavi per 7 anni di fila. Il calcio è fatto di Cicli vero ma questi del Real HANNO sempre speso tanti soldi.


----------



## Lambro (3 Aprile 2018)

MGP ha scritto:


> io l'ho deto che la juve perde l'andata a diferenza di 3-4 goal e con una diferenza di 6-7 nelle due partite.
> ma stasera io ho visto un real che ha fato 2 tiri 2 goal e se era la juve tutti qui parlano solo di culo stratosferico ... ma la realta e che i campioni vincono le partite senza giocare, per questa la juve stravince in serie a e per questa la real e sempre la grande favorita in europa.
> 
> forse marotta e allegri capiscono che in europa serve un altra strategia se si vuole vincere.
> ...



il real ha preso 2 traverse, 1 paratona di buffon prima della rovesciata di cr7, 3 gol, dando semrpe sensazione di enorme efficacia appena accellerava.
la juventus ha fatto 1 tiro in porta, fine.

la juventus ha un livello tale che non la domini bombardandola di tiri ,non è più possibile, è ormai una squadra nelle prime 10 europee, ma rimane eoni sotto questo real madrid.
e o n i.

vittoria spagnola meritata, per l'ennesima volta dybala riportato al suo giusto livello mondiale, ovvero di quello che neanche verra' convocato per il mondiale e che in europa ha fatto una doppietta al barcellona e null'altro.


----------



## Now i'm here (3 Aprile 2018)

3 gol + 2 traverse, manita sfiorata. 

meglio che a cardiff


----------



## admin (3 Aprile 2018)

Che s'è magnato Ronaldo!


----------



## Djici (3 Aprile 2018)

Va bene, insomma questi spagnoli non lo vogliono segnare il quarto...


----------



## nabucco (3 Aprile 2018)

Ronaldo come Kalinic, anche lui avrebbe sbagliato questo gol


----------



## admin (3 Aprile 2018)

Ma con sto Navas che dovrebbero farci con Donnarumma?


----------



## fabri47 (3 Aprile 2018)

Cristiano Ronaldo si mangia un gol clamoroso, ma vista la rovesciata di prima, può tranquillamente permetterselo.


----------



## Pit96 (3 Aprile 2018)

Che schiappa sto Ronaldo


----------



## admin (3 Aprile 2018)

Comunque Cristiano Ronaldo è uno che potrebbe segnare tranquillamente 4-5 gol a partita, in tutte le partite.

Ha l'ultra istinto.


----------



## ralf (3 Aprile 2018)

Anche quest'anno triplete, ah no


----------



## Schism75 (3 Aprile 2018)

Li hanno maciullati. Senza troppo impegno.

C'è da dire che attualmente, se noi incontrassimo il Real ce ne farebbe 5-6. Qualora facessimo la Champions, noi non la possiamo fare con la nostra rosa.


----------



## Anguus (3 Aprile 2018)

Devo ammettere a malincuore che Zidane ha fatto una grande cosa. Sull'1-0 senza alcuna spavalderia ha tolto una punta e messo un centrocampista, si è fatto schiacciare dalla Juve, ha dato campo e li ha purgati in contropiede.


----------



## fabri47 (3 Aprile 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Comunque Cristiano Ronaldo è uno che potrebbe segnare tranquillamente 4-5 gol a partita, in tutte le partite.
> 
> Ha l'ultra istinto.


Paradossalmente, nonostante non sia più il CR7 che palla al piede ti dribblava 10 giocatori con la sua velocità, è migliorato ancora di più in fase gol. Io lo preferisco adesso, nettamente.


----------



## hiei87 (3 Aprile 2018)

Vedere i loro giocatori inciampare sul pallone e sbagliare passaggi e controlli semplici mi fa pensare come la loro superiorità in Italia sia dovuta molto anche dall'aspetto mentale. 
Cuadrado allla Fiorentina era un ottimo giocatore, nulla più. Al Chelsea una riserva. Da loro pare un fenomeno. Khedira a Madrid era considerato un medianaccio buono solo per far legna, in Serie A domina in lungo e in largo. In campionato persino De Sciglio sembra un signor terzino. 
Giocano con tranquillità. Si sentono superiori e certamente lo sono. Forse se finisse la sudditanza nei loro confronti anche degli avversari, faticherebbero un pochino di più...


----------



## fabri47 (3 Aprile 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma con sto Navas che dovrebbero farci con Donnarumma?


E c'è chi gli preferisce Donnarumma. Ad avercelo uno come Navas.


----------



## hiei87 (3 Aprile 2018)

Anguus ha scritto:


> Devo ammettere a malincuore che Zidane ha fatto una grande cosa. Sull'1-0 senza alcuna spavalderia ha tolto una punta e messo un centrocampista, si è fatto schiacciare dalla Juve, ha dato campo e li ha purgati in contropiede.



Zidane è un grande allenatore, e lo dimostra ogni partita sempre più. Molti pensano ancora che il Real vinca grazie ai singoli, ma i meriti de francese sono enormi.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (3 Aprile 2018)

Peccato, poteva finire 5-0 per il Real, ma mi accontento.


----------



## fra29 (3 Aprile 2018)

Hanno giochicchiato e li hanno presi a pallate.
Sabato agli sfottò bianconeri risposi che contro una squadra con una punta seria la stessa partita sarebbe finita malissimo e che l'avrebbero capito oggi..
La Juve concede molto, Non è quella dello scorso anno e oggi il calcio vince perché a questa squadra speculativa non può andare sempre bene...


----------



## 7vinte (3 Aprile 2018)

Sono infuriato! Dovevano farne altri 3!


----------



## Boomer (3 Aprile 2018)

Incredibile Cristiano ha sbagliato un gol già fatto alla fine.


----------



## juventino (3 Aprile 2018)

Ve l'avevo detto che stasera non c'era storia, era inutile la scaramanzia. Fino allo 0-2 la Juve aveva fatto una partita più che dignitosa, poi la squadra ha completamente mollato. Buffone l'ennesima papera (fortunatamente l'ultima), Dybala semplicemente incommentabile, da prendere a calci in culo fino a farlo sanguinare, è inaccettabile perdere la testa in questo modo.


----------



## Pit96 (3 Aprile 2018)

Sembrerò pazzo, ma secondo me questo Real non vincerà la CL quest'anno. La fase difensiva mi ha fatto una brutta impressione. Poi però lì davanti sono fortissimi, ma secondo me rischiano di uscire con Barcellona/City


----------



## Igniorante (3 Aprile 2018)

Godo come un pene dentro Diletta Leotta


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (3 Aprile 2018)

Semina degli eroiii gli han fatto il culo a strisce


----------



## MGP (3 Aprile 2018)

Lambro ha scritto:


> il real ha preso 2 traverse, 1 paratona di buffon prima della rovesciata di cr7, 3 gol, dando semrpe sensazione di enorme efficacia appena accellerava.
> la juventus ha fatto 1 tiro in porta, fine.
> 
> la juventus ha un livello tale che non la domini bombardandola di tiri ,non è più possibile, è ormai una squadra nelle prime 10 europee, ma rimane eoni sotto questo real madrid.
> ...



quello che e andato dopo il secondo goal di CR7 e l'espulsione di dybala non conta un mazzo, la partita e stata finita.
ma a quel punto real era a un tiro in porta e a 43% poseso pala, la juve giocava meglio e non e solo una sensazione, e la realta.

la diferenza l'ha fata Ronaldo e non si puo dire niente, partita vinta di un campione tra campioni ... per questo e pagato quanto e pagato, per questo tutto il stadio l'ha aplaudito (forse ricordi del piero a bernabeu), e per questo sara per sempre nella storia di calcio ... i grandi campioni fano la diferenza.

se vogliamo fare di piu dobiamo solo imparare ... se si rimane con "esiste il dio di calcio" e per questo la juve ha perso >>> il milan sara sempre sesta in serie a e la juve sara sempre solo una finalista in UCL nel caso migliore


----------



## Boomer (3 Aprile 2018)

D'altronde avevano rischiato pure contro di noi. Evidentemente il pressing del primo tempo ha tolto tante energie non solo fisiche ma nervose.


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Aprile 2018)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Zidane è un grande allenatore, e lo dimostra ogni partita sempre più. Molti pensano ancora che il Real vinca grazie ai singoli, ma i meriti de francese sono enormi.



Ha dato una lezione al MOrtazza, ha dato una lezione a Simeone Allegri Emery probabilmente pure a Guardiola.


----------



## ralf (3 Aprile 2018)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Sembrerò pazzo, ma secondo me questo Real non vincerà la CL quest'anno. La fase difensiva mi ha fatto una brutta impressione. Poi però lì davanti sono fortissimi, ma secondo me rischiano di uscire con Barcellona/City



Anche secondo me sono una spanna sotto Barca e City.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Aprile 2018)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Sembrerò pazzo, ma secondo me questo Real non vincerà la CL quest'anno. La fase difensiva mi ha fatto una brutta impressione. Poi però lì davanti sono fortissimi, ma secondo me rischiano di uscire con Barcellona/City


Sono d'accordo; con questo Real - che sarebbe comunque alla terza Champions di fila -, la candidatura del City diventa ancora più solida.


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Aprile 2018)

Poteva finire tranquillamente 0-6


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Aprile 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> Ve l'avevo detto che stasera non c'era storia, era inutile la scaramanzia. Fino allo 0-2 la Juve aveva fatto una partita più che dignitosa, poi la squadra ha completamente mollato. *Buffone l'ennesima papera (fortunatamente l'ultima)*, Dybala semplicemente incommentabile, da prendere a calci in culo fino a farlo sanguinare, è inaccettabile perdere la testa in questo modo.


Sicuro? Io un altro paio di anni me lo terrei, anche in nazionale; d'altronde, quanti anni ha? Quaranta non sono mica tanti


----------



## hiei87 (3 Aprile 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ha dato una lezione al MOrtazza, ha dato una lezione a Simeone Allegri Emery probabilmente pure a Guardiola.



Già. Trasuda carisma e mentalità vincente da ogni poro, sa gestire i campioni, sa essere pragmatico, sa mettere in campo la squadra e fare le giuste correzioni quando serve. Ad essere cattivi potremmo anche ripensare alla differenza tra i Real di Ancelotti con Zidane vice e quello del secondo anno, senza di lui.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Aprile 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Comunque Cristiano Ronaldo è uno che potrebbe segnare tranquillamente 4-5 gol a partita, in tutte le partite.
> 
> *Ha l'ultra istinto*.


Ormai non ragiona più, non appena gli arriva palla vicino la butta dentro


----------



## fabri47 (3 Aprile 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sicuro? Io un altro paio di anni me lo terrei, anche in nazionale; d'altronde, quanti anni ha? Quaranta non sono mica tanti


Il nuovo Ballotta. Poi come quest'ultimo, diventerà attaccante magari al posto di Higuain  .


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Aprile 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma con sto Navas che dovrebbero farci con Donnarumma?


Alla prima papera il Bernabeu lo ammazzerebbe; s'è messo a piangere per due dollari buttati in campo, figurarsi per i fischi del Bernabeu.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (3 Aprile 2018)

Mamma che goduria...

In particolare se si pensa che in Italia dybala a fine partita era ancora in campo e aveva tirato almeno due rigori...

#finoalconfine!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Aprile 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Questi hanno preso a piallate chiunque.. speriamo che peschino Barcellona o City sono curioso di sapere cosa faranno contro questi


Real Madrid-Manchester City sarebbe la sfida più spettacolare degli ultimi anni: da un lato la squadra campione in carica da due anni; dall'altro la super corazzata guardiolana.


----------



## Pit96 (3 Aprile 2018)

Gli juventini possono vedere il lato positivo. Se fosse finita come a Cardiff sarebbe stato peggio, no?


----------



## MissRossonera (3 Aprile 2018)

Da simpatizzante del Real stasera godo il triplo,mi spiace che non ne abbiano segnati altri due almeno.


----------



## varvez (3 Aprile 2018)

Partita in equilibrio fino al capolavoro di Cristiano, poi fine. Real con mentalità europea, Juve con una difesa a fine corsa e alcuni elementi sopravvalutati (in Italia)


----------



## kipstar (3 Aprile 2018)

è brutto pensare che la differenza che c'è stata oggi tra i gobbi ed i real è più o meno la stessa che c'è stata sabato....


----------



## mandraghe (3 Aprile 2018)

I Real è la più grande squadra del mondo perché punta solo a vincere. Da loro non esistono i piani industriali, la programmazione, la pazienza richiesta ai tifosi, il "bisogna aspettare la maturazione dei giocatori", tutte scuse che escono dalla bocca dei perdenti. 

Lì o si vince subito o si è out, cosa che capiterebbe anche a Zidane se non dovesse vincere ancora.


----------



## admin (3 Aprile 2018)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> I Real è la più grande squadra del mondo perché punta solo a vincere. Da loro non esistono i piani industriali, la programmazione, la pazienza richiesta ai tifosi, il "bisogna aspettare la maturazione dei giocatori", tutte scuse che escono dalla bocca dei perdenti.
> 
> Lì o si vince subito o si è out, cosa che capiterebbe anche a Zidane se non dovesse vincere ancora.



Noi purtroppo ci siamo dimenticati il campo. Ecco perchè non siamo più IL MILAN.


----------



## juventino (3 Aprile 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sicuro? Io un altro paio di anni me lo terrei, anche in nazionale; d'altronde, quanti anni ha? Quaranta non sono mica tanti



No, credo che abbia chiuso definitivamente per nostra fortuna. Imbarazzante pure l'intervista post-gara, praticamente a frignare. Nel calcio non basta essere forti tecnicamente, servono anche le palle che Buffone ha sempre dimostrato di non avere.


----------



## Anguus (3 Aprile 2018)

Ecco uno dei tanti motivi per cui non potrei mai tifare Juve in Champions. L'atteggiamento dopo le sconfitte. Prima della partita la spavalderia di chi può battere chiunque, di chi si autocandida a vincere la Champions. Dopo una sconfitta , "Ah ma stavamo giocando coi più forti del mondo"..RIDICOLI


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Aprile 2018)

Calma calma calma al Bernabeu i gobbi ne fanno 4


----------



## __king george__ (3 Aprile 2018)

ehm...chi è che disse che Cristiano Ronaldo alla juve avrebbe fatto panchina?


----------



## corvorossonero (3 Aprile 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Noi purtroppo ci siamo dimenticati il campo. Ecco perchè non siamo più IL MILAN.



. Oltre a non avere una proprietà DA MILAN.


----------



## DrHouse (3 Aprile 2018)

Sullo 0-1 e col giallo a Ramos ero convinto potessero giocarsela in Spagna.

Sotto 0-3 e senza Dybala è durissima, perché di là c’è sempre quello che ti fa partire 1-0...

Oh, con Nacho out e la Juve col 4231 può fare un tentativo, ma ormai è quasi andata


----------



## bmb (3 Aprile 2018)

Remuntarimo.


----------



## Moffus98 (3 Aprile 2018)

Mamma come ho goduto


----------



## corvorossonero (3 Aprile 2018)

Comunque il Real deve giocare attento al ritorno, perché senza Ramos fanno fatica. L'importante è che ci sia Cristiano.


----------



## Zenos (4 Aprile 2018)

Desciglio non si smentisce MAI...


----------



## Lollo interista (4 Aprile 2018)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Non può andar loro sempre bene
> 
> QUESTO Real è diverso (rispetto al 2015, al 2005, etc.) è forte, ha fame ed è al completo. Senza contare che è una delle squadre più forti di sempre. Pareggio o vittoria del Madrid



.


----------



## Manchester2003!! (4 Aprile 2018)

Mercoledi prossimo ne prendono 5-6


----------



## Chrissonero (4 Aprile 2018)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Desciglio non si smentisce MAI...


----------



## fra29 (4 Aprile 2018)

kipstar ha scritto:


> è brutto pensare che la differenza che c'è stata oggi tra i gobbi ed i real è più o meno la stessa che c'è stata sabato....



Infatti sogno la CL ma quando penso a un Milan-Real o peggio a Real-Milan credo che un altro anno di EL non sarebbe una tragedia..
Distanza siderale..


----------



## KILPIN_91 (4 Aprile 2018)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Infatti sogno la CL ma quando penso a un Milan-Real o peggio a Real-Milan credo che un altro anno di EL non sarebbe una tragedia..
> Distanza siderale..



io sogno la champions solo per un fatto di introiti..si sa benissimo che non la vinceremo mai


----------



## pazzomania (4 Aprile 2018)

aahhhhh... che bello ieri sera. Gli serviva proprio l'ennesima batosta ai gobbacci.

Certo, c'è da dire... che il Real ha gioco facile, devo solo SCEGLIERE quali giocatori avere in squadra, solo SCEGLIERE.

Che invidia...


----------



## Black (4 Aprile 2018)

ma Tuttosport oggi che dice??


----------



## Lineker10 (4 Aprile 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> aahhhhh... che bello ieri sera. Gli serviva proprio l'ennesima batosta ai gobbacci.
> 
> Certo, c'è da dire... che il Real ha gioco facile, devo solo SCEGLIERE quali giocatori avere in squadra, solo SCEGLIERE.
> 
> Che invidia...



In verità la gran parte son stati presi giovanissimi e cresciuti nel Real, ai quali son stati aggiunti via via dei veri fuoriclasse. Gli ultimi colpi alla Perez sono Bale nel 2013 e James nel 2014.

Al Real i giocatori crescono, migliorano e diventano top player. Chapeau davvero.


----------



## pazzomania (4 Aprile 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> In verità la gran parte son stati presi giovanissimi e cresciuti nel Real, ai quali son stati aggiunti via via dei veri fuoriclasse. Gli ultimi colpi alla Perez sono Bale nel 2013 e James nel 2014.
> 
> Al Real i giocatori crescono, migliorano e diventano top player. Chapeau davvero.



Quello è ovvio, lo ripeto sempre: ogni squadra vincente della storia del calcio mondiale, ha costruito cicli sui giocatori cresciuti in casa.

Però possono comprare chi vogliono, quando vogliono. Su questo non ci piove.

Girano con Bale e Asensio in panchina questi.

La Juve con Cuadrado e Douglas Costa.

Noi con Borini e Kalinic.


----------



## Hellscream (4 Aprile 2018)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Desciglio non si smentisce MAI...



Che poesia sta foto. Il pallone d'oro che ieri ha incantato tutti che guarda CR7 fare una rovesciata


----------



## Sotiris (4 Aprile 2018)

continua la "strana" situazione del Real Madrid d'Italia (ita dicunt) che in Europa è un Nottingham Forest ... chissà perché ...


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (4 Aprile 2018)

Sono rimasto incantato da quel gol strepitoso, senza parole, da mani nei capelli!


----------



## Lineker10 (4 Aprile 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Quello è ovvio, lo ripeto sempre: ogni squadra vincente della storia del calcio mondiale, ha costruito cicli sui giocatori cresciuti in casa.
> 
> Però possono comprare chi vogliono, quando vogliono. Su questo non ci piove.
> 
> ...



Certamente, ma quelli subentrati ieri nel Real Vazquez e Asensio sono costati rispettivamente 0 e 3,5 milioni.

Al Real da qualche anno la politica è: noi ricerchiamo il talento assoluto, in giocatori giovanissimi, poi lo plasmiamo e costruiamo noi, all'interno di uno zoccolo duro di campionissimi che sono da tanti anni al Real e portano tutto il gruppo all'eccellenza. Politica vincente rispetto a chi fa la collezione di figurine a suon di centinaia di milioni.


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Aprile 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Certamente, ma quelli subentrati ieri nel Real Vazquez e Asensio sono costati rispettivamente 0 e 3,5 milioni.
> 
> Al Real da qualche anno la politica è: noi ricerchiamo il talento assoluto, in giocatori giovanissimi, poi lo plasmiamo e costruiamo noi, all'interno di uno zoccolo duro di campionissimi che sono da tanti anni al Real e portano tutto il gruppo all'eccellenza. Politica vincente rispetto a chi fa la collezione di figurine a suon di centinaia di milioni.



Possono farlo perché esiste adesso uno zoccolo duro vero:
Ramos
Marcelo
Modric
Kroos
Casemiro
Ronaldo
Benzema

Attorno a questi ci puoi mettere chi vuoi, faranno tutti bene..

Se poi ci aggiungi gente come Varane, Isco, Carvajal...che te lo dico a fa'?


----------



## Black (4 Aprile 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ehm...chi è che disse che Cristiano Ronaldo alla juve avrebbe fatto panchina?



non capisci niente di calcio. E' ovvio che Dybala è molto più forte!! se ci fosse stato Massa quello era rigore, altro che simulazione, e vedevi come cambiava la partita


----------



## Lineker10 (4 Aprile 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Possono farlo perché esiste adesso uno zoccolo duro vero:
> Ramos
> Marcelo
> Modric
> ...



Guarda, giusto per buttare giù due numeri, questi sono i costi dei cartellini di alcune delle stelle del Real:

Navas 10 milioni
Marcelo 12
Casemiro 6 (!)
Asensio 3,5
Carvajal 0
Vazquez 0
Varane 10

Ma volendo anche Ramos Benzema Kroos Modric e Isco son stati presi giovanissimi e per cifre basse, comunque largamente ammortizzate nel corso della loro lunghissima militanza.

E non dimentichiamo che hanno fatto anche grandi plusvalenze come Morata, Danilo, Ozil, Di Maria.

Lo zoccolo duro è stato costruito negli anni con pazienza e tanta tanta lungimiranza. Il Real del secondo Perez è una società magnifica, gestita in modo incredibile.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (4 Aprile 2018)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Che poesia sta foto. Il pallone d'oro che ieri ha incantato tutti che guarda CR7 fare una rovesciata



Una bellissima poesia con una macchia di inchiostro dal nome di De Sciglio che rovina la carta.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (4 Aprile 2018)

Black ha scritto:


> non capisci niente di calcio. E' ovvio che Dybala è molto più forte!! se ci fosse stato Massa quello era rigore, altro che simulazione, e vedevi come cambiava la partita



Quoto tutto tranne il sorrisino finale. È così. Senza nessuna ironia.


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Aprile 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Guarda, giusto per buttare giù due numeri, questi sono i costi dei cartellini di alcune delle stesse del Real:
> 
> Navas 10 milioni
> Marcelo 12
> ...



Si ma non possiamo dimenticare i colpi in tempi diversi di
Bale 100 milioni
CR7 94 milioni
Kakà 65 milioni
James 75 milioni

Poi vanno considerati i colpi che oggi sembrano economici ma allora erano spese importanti

Kroos 25 milioni (in realtà regalato, ma prende 10 milioni....)
Modric 30 milioni (al tempo era un signor nessuno)

Insomma diciamo che il Real quando serve spende...non è che hanno problemi..solo hanno capito che per vincere non serve ogni anno stravolgere il gruppo...


----------



## juventino (4 Aprile 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si ma non possiamo dimenticare i colpi in tempi diversi di
> Bale 100 milioni
> CR7 94 milioni
> Kakà 65 milioni
> ...



Appunto, spendono solo quando serve e non completamente a caso come fanno il Psg e le inglesi. Ci sarebbe anche da dire che le spese per Bale e James furono parecchio ammortizzate da alcune cessioni comunque (nell’estate in cui presero Bale cedettero Higuain e Ozil, mentre in quella in cui arrivò James a lasciare fu Di Maria). Le spese pazze col portafogli da svuotare servono soltanto a costruire l’ossatura della squadra imho, le risorse derivante dal fatturato vanno destinate a trattenere i giocatori con gli ingaggi.


----------



## leviatano (4 Aprile 2018)

si era aperto un topic su quando finirà il dominio della Juventus.
Ieri sera diciamo che è finito definitamente il loro ciclo, e vediamo se questa botta porterà degli strascichi per il rush finale in campionato.
per loro c'è il rischio che non vincano una mazza quest'anno.


----------



## Djici (4 Aprile 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Guarda, giusto per buttare giù due numeri, questi sono i costi dei cartellini di alcune delle stelle del Real:
> 
> Navas 10 milioni
> Marcelo 12
> ...



Ecco, stanno facendo quello che dovevamo fare noi quando andavamo in giro con Pirlo-Gattuso-Ambrosini-Seedorf-Kaka-Rui Costa...
Prendere qualche giovane di talento e farlo crescere... invece di andare a prendere Emerson, Dhorasoo, Vogel... (o non ricordo nemmeno tanti altri nomi di centrocampisti )

Ad un tratto avevo pensato che ci avrebbero provato (con Gourcuff per citarne uno) ma poi si tornava sempre ai soliti P0 vecchi e con ingaggi monstre.

A l'epoca si diceva che era veramente difficile trovare giocatori che ci avrebbero migliorato l'undici titolare.
Ma quello che dovevamo preparare e il cambio di generazione.

Se ripenso a quello che eravamo e quello che potevamo fare mi viene voglia di spaccare il computer.


----------



## Lineker10 (4 Aprile 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si ma non possiamo dimenticare i colpi in tempi diversi di
> Bale 100 milioni
> CR7 94 milioni
> Kakà 65 milioni
> ...



Certo il sunto è quello, ma della tua lista l'ultimo è James nel 2014 (tra l'altro Kaka e CR7 sono stati acquistati da Calderon, non da Perez). Sono 4 anni che il Real investe solo ed unicamente su giovani, l'ultimo è il brasiliano classe 2000 Vinicius Junior del Flamengo, acquistato per 45 milioni per giugno 2018.

Il Real spende ma per giocatori giovani e da costruire, questa è la filosofia di Perez negli ultimi anni. La politica dei Galacticos è del passato.

Vedremo l'estate prossima quando sembra sia stato definitivamente deciso il ricambio generazionale nello zoccolo duro, a Madrid si parla di addii pesanti come CR7 Benzema Bale Modric.... e di arrivi altrettanto pesanti come Lewandowski Hazard Salah e Neymar... vedremo, magari sarà un'estate da Perez alla vecchia maniera.


----------



## Lineker10 (4 Aprile 2018)

Djici ha scritto:


> Ecco, stanno facendo quello che dovevamo fare noi quando andavamo in giro con Pirlo-Gattuso-Ambrosini-Seedorf-Kaka-Rui Costa...
> Prendere qualche giovane di talento e farlo crescere... invece di andare a prendere Emerson, Dhorasoo, Vogel... (o non ricordo nemmeno tanti altri nomi di centrocampisti )
> 
> Ad un tratto avevo pensato che ci avrebbero provato (con Gourcuff per citarne uno) ma poi si tornava sempre ai soliti P0 vecchi e con ingaggi monstre.
> ...



Non posso che sottoscrivere. La differenza tra noi e il Real è che noi eravamo in mano a degli incompetenti e collusi.
Certamente avremmo dovuto e potuto fare un ricambio generazionale graduale, facendo crescere i giovani all'ombra dei meravigliosi campioni che avevamo.

Sì c'è una grande amarezza...


----------



## Lineker10 (4 Aprile 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> Appunto, spendono solo quando serve e non completamente a caso come fanno il Psg e le inglesi. Ci sarebbe anche da dire che le spese per Bale e James furono parecchio ammortizzate da alcune cessioni comunque (nell’estate in cui presero Bale cedettero Higuain e Ozil, mentre in quella in cui arrivò James a lasciare fu Di Maria). Le spese pazze col portafogli da svuotare servono soltanto a costruire l’ossatura della squadra imho, le risorse derivante dal fatturato vanno destinate a trattenere i giocatori con gli ingaggi.



Assolutamente sì, che poi è la politica che in Italia fa la tua squadra, non a caso...


----------



## MGP (4 Aprile 2018)

tutto sta nei campioni veri, una squadra deve avere una osatura di campioni per competere a certi liveli.

se cambi nel Real varane con chielini, casemiro con bentacur(un giovane prometente e niente di piu) e benzema con dybala io dico che non cambia molto e il real sara forse ancora piu forte o allo steso livelo.

se cambi nel juve matuidi con modrici, khedira con kroos e higuain con CR7 io dico che sara una diversa squadra , competitiva nei grandi palcoscenici e molto piu forte di questo ... tutto perche inserendo 3 campioni very si cambia la mentalita, la visione di gioco e la qualita individuale.

ma tutto questo si puo fare solo se esiste una societa solida che diventa atractiva per questi giocatori e che ha le risorse financiare per pagarli.

vediamo come city e PSG hano i soldi ma non hano le societa grandi come il real o barca ... una volta c'era anche il milan come un desiderio per ogni calciatore ma ora e solo un sogno ... forse anche la juve era una volta ma ora solo cerca di provare .

non e un disastro uscire contro real cosi come non e stato un disastro per il real uscire piu di una volta contro la juve in pasato, si deve imparare e fare di piu se vuoi vincere in europa.
il real non ha avuto paura di rinunciare a Raul ... la juve ha paura di rinunciare a buffon ... forse questa e la diferenza.


----------



## juventino (4 Aprile 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Assolutamente sì, che poi è la politica che in Italia fa la tua squadra, non a caso...



Se la politica della Juve fosse questa Pogba e Vidal starebbero ancora qua.


----------



## __king george__ (4 Aprile 2018)

si ma non ci sono solo i costi dei cartellini ci sono anche gli ingaggi super di gente come Ronaldo e Bale...e a catena deve alzarli a tutti....quante volte noi non abbiamo preso gente o abbiamo dovuto venderla per gli ingaggi...


----------



## Lineker10 (4 Aprile 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> Se la politica della Juve fosse questa Pogba e Vidal starebbero ancora qua.



Beh le cessioni di Pogba e Vidal sono servite per i vari Higuain Dybala Alex Sandro Pjanic...


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Aprile 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> Appunto, spendono solo quando serve e non completamente a caso come fanno il Psg e le inglesi. Ci sarebbe anche da dire che le spese per Bale e James furono parecchio ammortizzate da alcune cessioni comunque (nell’estate in cui presero Bale cedettero Higuain e Ozil, mentre in quella in cui arrivò James a lasciare fu Di Maria). Le spese pazze col portafogli da svuotare servono soltanto a costruire l’ossatura della squadra imho, le risorse derivante dal fatturato vanno destinate a trattenere i giocatori con gli ingaggi.



Farei una parentesi sul discorso ingaggi, al Real sono eccezionali anche in questo

CR7 è un mondo a parte, poi anche Bale ha un ingaggio top (15 milioni ma di sponsor lo coprono)
Poi ci sono Kroos, Marcelo, Modric e Ramos ovvero l'ossatura cardine del gruppo che superano i 10 milioni e Benzema che ha un vecchio contratto vicino ai 9

Tutti gli altri guadagnano assolutamente ingaggi alla portata di qualsiasi club di alta fascia, e nessuno polemizza perché Bale prende il triplo di Varane o Casemiro

Chiaramente sono ingaggi fuori portata per noi, ma il modello è giusto, si strapagano solo i fenomeni

Ricordiamo Fester, degli stipendi top a Flamini e Boateng..e dei rinnovi a pioggia a tutti se alzavamo l'ingaggio a qualcuno..


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Aprile 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Certo il sunto è quello, ma della tua lista l'ultimo è James nel 2014 (tra l'altro Kaka e CR7 sono stati acquistati da Calderon, non da Perez). Sono 4 anni che il Real investe solo ed unicamente su giovani, l'ultimo è il brasiliano classe 2000 Vinicius Junior del Flamengo, acquistato per 45 milioni per giugno 2018.
> 
> Il Real spende ma per giocatori giovani e da costruire, questa è la filosofia di Perez negli ultimi anni. La politica dei Galacticos è del passato.
> 
> Vedremo l'estate prossima quando sembra sia stato definitivamente deciso il ricambio generazionale nello zoccolo duro, a Madrid si parla di addii pesanti come CR7 Benzema Bale Modric.... e di arrivi altrettanto pesanti come Lewandowski Hazard Salah e Neymar... vedremo, magari sarà un'estate da Perez alla vecchia maniera.



Va anche detto che se hai una rosa perfetta, con gente top nel ruolo cosa puoi andare a comprare? Oggettivamente come lo migliori sto Real?
Hanno due dei 10 migliori centrali al mondo
2 terzini fantastici (Marcelo il nr 1 al mondo)
Una mediana perfetta
Isco
CR7

Si ok, potrebbero sostituire Benzema..ma onestamente, vi sembra che abbiano problemi a fare gol?


----------



## Il Genio (4 Aprile 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Guarda, giusto per buttare giù due numeri, questi sono i costi dei cartellini di alcune delle stelle del Real:
> 
> Navas 10 milioni
> Marcelo 12
> ...



Tu hai ragionissima però devi anche fare alcune puntualizzazioni necessarie.

Marcelo è stato pagato 12 milioni 11 anni fa, quando aveva 20 anni e i 12 milioni di allora non sono quelli di oggi.
Oggi un prospetto simile dal Brasile lo paghi 35/40

Carvajal, se non erro, è si un canterano ma il Real l'aveva ceduto e ricomprato per una trenitna di milioni.

Lo stesso Varane è costato 10 milioni nel 2011 a 18 anni, v. Marcelo

Poi, lo ripeto, il tuo discorso è sacrosanto


----------



## Lambro (4 Aprile 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Guarda, giusto per buttare giù due numeri, questi sono i costi dei cartellini di alcune delle stelle del Real:
> 
> Navas 10 milioni
> Marcelo 12
> ...



In molti dimenticano che la sete di novità della società madridista (per appagare un esigentissimo pubblico) sia stata placata giocoforza dal fpf, costringendo florentino a puntare sullo zoccolo che quasi in 3 anni ha dato 2 champions e forse tre..

Sennò sai quanti danni avrebbe fatto...


----------



## Lineker10 (4 Aprile 2018)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> Tu hai ragionissima però devi anche fare alcune puntualizzazioni necessarie.
> 
> Marcelo è stato pagato 12 milioni 11 anni fa, quando aveva 20 anni e i 12 milioni di allora non sono quelli di oggi.
> Oggi un prospetto simile dal Brasile lo paghi 35/40
> ...



Hai assolutamente ragione, le cifre sono relative e vanno attualizzate. 

Nel mio ragionamento sottolineavo soprattutto la lungimiranza di certi investimenti e la coerenza nel sostenerli e portarli avanti. Il bello e incredibile per certi versi del Real di Perez 2, che per me è il segreto della sua grandezza, è che i giovani raramente li brucia, per non dire mai, anzi li sostiene con pazienza e convinzione manco fosse l'Atalanta. Se pensiamo alla pressione che c'è per vincere, al peso della maglia e al terrore che incute il Bernabeu quello che fanno è pazzesco secondo me, da ammirare davvero. E' questo che lo rende unico, è l'Università del calcio oltre che il club più ricco e conosciuto nel mondo.

Unica precisazione: Carvajal fu ceduto per 5 milioni al Leverkusen e riacquistato con la celebre "recompra" a 6,5.


----------



## juventino (4 Aprile 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Farei una parentesi sul discorso ingaggi, al Real sono eccezionali anche in questo
> 
> CR7 è un mondo a parte, poi anche Bale ha un ingaggio top (15 milioni ma di sponsor lo coprono)
> Poi ci sono Kroos, Marcelo, Modric e Ramos ovvero l'ossatura cardine del gruppo che superano i 10 milioni e Benzema che ha un vecchio contratto vicino ai 9
> ...



Esattamente, questo è un altro problema tipicamente italico. Qua si ripetono sempre a manetta le tipiche scuse alla Fester che non ci sono soldi per tutta la rosa o si incolpa la fiscalità italiana/spagnola. La realtà è che basterebbe puntare su un nucleo di giocatori incedibili a cui dai ingaggi top e pagare in modo onesto il resto della rosa (non porcherie come rinnovi pluriennali a vecchie cariatidi come Buffone e Barzagli).


----------



## Lineker10 (4 Aprile 2018)

Lambro ha scritto:


> In molti dimenticano che la sete di novità della società madridista (per appagare un esigentissimo pubblico) sia stata placata giocoforza dal fpf, costringendo florentino a puntare sullo zoccolo che quasi in 3 anni ha dato 2 champions e forse tre..
> 
> Sennò sai quanti danni avrebbe fatto...



Non capisco il tuo discorso. Il Real ha chiuso il bilancio 2017 con 675 milioni di euro e un utile di oltre 26 milioni. Quest'anno dovrebbe sfondare il muro dei 700 e di prevede un utile che supererà i 40, il più alto del mondo, in linea con alcune franchige NBA. Negli ultimi tre anni, sommando gli utili generati, il Real sfiora i 150 milioni in positivo.

Con i conti che ha il Real, Perez potrebbe comprare tutti i giocatori del mondo a qualunque prezzo. Non lo fa per una scelta ben precisa, perchè adesso antepongono la gestione sportiva a quella economica del famoso stile Galacticos del Perez 1.


----------



## juventino (4 Aprile 2018)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> Tu hai ragionissima però devi anche fare alcune puntualizzazioni necessarie.
> 
> Marcelo è stato pagato 12 milioni 11 anni fa, quando aveva 20 anni e i 12 milioni di allora non sono quelli di oggi.
> Oggi un prospetto simile dal Brasile lo paghi 35/40
> ...



Se hai una buona rete di osservatori i prospetti li prendi ancora a cifre accessibili.


----------



## Lineker10 (4 Aprile 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Va anche detto che se hai una rosa perfetta, con gente top nel ruolo cosa puoi andare a comprare? Oggettivamente come lo migliori sto Real?
> Hanno due dei 10 migliori centrali al mondo
> 2 terzini fantastici (Marcelo il nr 1 al mondo)
> Una mediana perfetta
> ...



Infatti se li fanno in casa 

Pepe ha lasciato le Merengues, titolare storico per tanti anni, e lo hanno sostituito con Varane e Nacho come riserva. Di fatto non hanno acquistato nessuno.

Comunque a Madrid parlano di ultima stagione del gruppo storico e di prevista rivoluzione questa estate. Vedremo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Aprile 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Infatti se li fanno in casa
> 
> Pepe ha lasciato le Merengues, titolare storico per tanti anni, e lo hanno sostituito con Varane e Nacho come riserva. Di fatto non hanno acquistato nessuno.
> 
> Comunque a Madrid parlano di ultima stagione del gruppo storico e di prevista rivoluzione questa estate. Vedremo.



Onestamente se dovesse arrivare la terza di fila non so cosa potrebbero ancora avere come stimolo..la quarta?

Gli conviene già iniziare la rifondazione coma ha fatto parzialmente il Barca..sennò poi fai come tutti i super cicli che naufragano..

Io credo in estate Bale, Modric e Benzema partiranno...

Cr7 invece ormai credo chiuderà lì prima di andare negli USA...


----------



## 7vinte (4 Aprile 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Onestamente se dovesse arrivare la terza di fila non so cosa potrebbero ancora avere come stimolo..la quarta?
> 
> Gli conviene già iniziare la rifondazione coma ha fatto parzialmente il Barca..sennò poi fai come tutti i super cicli che naufragano..
> 
> ...



In estate partitanno Isco (proviamoci,con Donnarumma contropartita),Benzema,Modric e Bale. Prenderanno Hazard e Kane.


----------



## Lineker10 (4 Aprile 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Onestamente se dovesse arrivare la terza di fila non so cosa potrebbero ancora avere come stimolo..la quarta?
> 
> Gli conviene già iniziare la rifondazione coma ha fatto parzialmente il Barca..sennò poi fai come tutti i super cicli che naufragano..
> 
> ...



Si parla di Benzema sicuro (già a gennaio la pressione dalla Cina è stato fortissima), Bale Modric e CR7.

In entrata si fanno i nomi più disparati, in concreto sembra che sia Lewandowski molto più che un obiettivo, ma si parla di un Morata 3 addirittura come alternativa.

Gli altri due obiettivi sarebbero Salah e Neymar, ma parliamo delle solite ipotesi pirotecniche che si fanno ogni anno a Madrid. Nel concreto verranno promossi Isco Kovacic e Ceballos a ruoli più da protagonisti, oltre allo scontato Asensio ovviamente, in perfetto stile Perez 2.


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Aprile 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Si parla di Benzema sicuro (già a gennaio la pressione dalla Cina è stato fortissima), Bale Modric e CR7.
> 
> In entrata si fanno i nomi più disparati, in concreto sembra che sia Lewandowski molto più che un obiettivo, ma si parla di un Morata 3 addirittura come alternativa.
> 
> Gli altri due obiettivi sarebbero Salah e Neymar, ma parliamo delle solite ipotesi pirotecniche che si fanno ogni anno a Madrid. Nel concreto verranno promossi Isco Kovacic e Ceballos a ruoli più da protagonisti, oltre allo scontato Asensio ovviamente, in perfetto stile Perez 2.



CR7 non si muove..
Francamente non me lo vedo tornare in quel di manchester, e non esistono altri club che possono prenderlo...e di certo non va a svernare l'anno prossimo...nemmeno se vincesse champions e mondiale


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Aprile 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> In estate partitanno Isco (proviamoci,con Donnarumma contropartita),Benzema,Modric e Bale. Prenderanno Hazard e Kane.



Isco è il futuro, non lo vendono manco per 500 milioni


----------



## DrHouse (4 Aprile 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Isco è il futuro, non lo vendono manco per 500 milioni



esattamente...
altrimenti io avrei fatto follie, magari dando loro Suso e Silva: il primo come alternativa dalla panca, il secondo come punta titolare dato il feeling (calcistico e non) con CR7... tanto loro i soldi per il vero e titolare sostituto di Isco li trovano da Bale e Benzema...


----------



## Lambro (4 Aprile 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Non capisco il tuo discorso. Il Real ha chiuso il bilancio 2017 con 675 milioni di euro e un utile di oltre 26 milioni. Quest'anno dovrebbe sfondare il muro dei 700 e di prevede un utile che supererà i 40, il più alto del mondo, in linea con alcune franchige NBA. Negli ultimi tre anni, sommando gli utili generati, il Real sfiora i 150 milioni in positivo.
> 
> Con i conti che ha il Real, Perez potrebbe comprare tutti i giocatori del mondo a qualunque prezzo. Non lo fa per una scelta ben precisa, perchè adesso antepongono la gestione sportiva a quella economica del famoso stile Galacticos del Perez 1.



ricordavo male , andando a rileggere subirono un blocco ad ottobre 2016 per 2 sessioni a causa di beghe regolamentari sul trasferimento di alcuni giocatori, poi ridotte ad 1 sola finestra in gennaio 2017.
però in cuor mio credo che abbia comunque inciso, in qualche modo, a bloccare la bulimia di nuovi giocatori di perez e del tifo madridista.


----------



## Kutuzov (4 Aprile 2018)

Attenzione al ritorno. L’assenza di Ramos è importante. Basta poco per riaprire tutto.

A proposito di Real. Sono stato a gennaio in vacanza in Brasile. Tutti parlano del nuovo acquisto, Vinicius mi pare si chiami. Dicono sia una bestia. Vedremo )


----------



## Dell'erba (4 Aprile 2018)

Stiamo parlando della squadra forse più forte della storia della champions, non c'è niente di male a dirlo.

Fino a prima del 2-0, iniziato dalla banda scemo + scemo Buffon/chiellini, la Juve teneva bene ed anzi avevo l'impressione potessi segnare, se solo fosse entrata quella palla di higuain.
La differenza vera secondo me si chiama Cristiano ronadlo, e quelli che ancora parlano di "Ronaldo, quello vero" inteso come il brasiliano, dovrebbero nascondersi.

Ieri secondo è stato finalmente il punto finale di buffon(menomale), barzagli e compagnia cantante.

Dal prossimo anno si rinnova.

Purtroppo la Juve ha avuto la sfortuna di avere due squadre da champions in un periodo dove esistono non 1, ma 2 marziani che sembra che più invecchino è più migliorino, Sennó secondo me almeno 1 CL l'avrebbe vinta. 

Probabilmente rivinceranno la champions, o comunque magari vedremo finalmente lo scontro in finale(10 anni non si sono mai incontrate, strano..), ed è giusto così.

Basti vedere il psg, puoi spendere quanto vuoi, ma di Ronaldo e di Messi non ne puoi comprare, e nemmeno Neymar per quanto forte può competere con loro.

Rimango comunque fiducioso, secondo me da qui a 5 anni in Europa ce la faremo.

Prima si ritirano Ronaldo e Messi e meglio è per gli altri 

Postilla su allegri, penso che abbia fatto il suo tempo, 4 anni son tanti, non ci sono più i tempi di ferguson, però onestamente non vedo molti sostituti migliori tra i prendibili come stipendio, quindi boh.


----------



## Lineker10 (5 Aprile 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> CR7 non si muove..
> Francamente non me lo vedo tornare in quel di manchester, e non esistono altri club che possono prenderlo...e di certo non va a svernare l'anno prossimo...nemmeno se vincesse champions e mondiale



Su CR7 come al solito girano tante voci... vedremo, anche perchè per muoverlo da Madrid servono comunque una marea di soldi.


----------



## Lineker10 (5 Aprile 2018)

Lambro ha scritto:


> ricordavo male , andando a rileggere subirono un blocco ad ottobre 2016 per 2 sessioni a causa di beghe regolamentari sul trasferimento di alcuni giocatori, poi ridotte ad 1 sola finestra in gennaio 2017.
> però in cuor mio credo che abbia comunque inciso, in qualche modo, a bloccare la bulimia di nuovi giocatori di perez e del tifo madridista.



Non dimenticare che Perez è il Presidente eletto, non è il proprietario del Real.


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Aprile 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Su CR7 come al solito girano tante voci... vedremo, anche perchè per muoverlo da Madrid servono comunque una marea di soldi.



Si ma onestamente a parte i soldi, dove va? Non esiste niente oltre il Real


----------

